# Blasc 2.5 Leere Verzeichnisse und Links



## HeLLStaR (21. März 2008)

Servus,

die Blasc installation 2.5 scheint bei der Dateiprüfung mal der Balken ganz durchzulaufen. Nach beenden, sind die Verzeichnisse leer und die Links auf dem Desktop ohne Funktion.....
Umsonst drauf gefreut!

MFG


----------



## Mecdaddy (21. März 2008)

Bei mir das Gleiche!

Installation dauert ewig, dann leere Verzeichnisse.

Was kann man tun?


Mein Profil wurde auch schon ewig nicht mehr upgedatet, obwohl Daten übertragen wurden.


----------



## HeLLStaR (22. März 2008)

Noch keine Lösungsansätze vorhanden?


----------



## flateric987 (25. März 2008)

habe das Problem auch....keine Lösung oder Hilfsansatz?


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2008)

flateric987 schrieb:


> habe das Problem auch....keine Lösung oder Hilfsansatz?



Wir haben ne ganze Menge Leute online - vielleicht laggt der Download-Server grad. :\


----------



## HeLLStaR (25. März 2008)

Ich habs seit dem 2.5 fast täglich probiert, und jedesmal ohne Erfolg. Der unter Downloadbalken 100% nach gut einiger Zeit, der drüber auch 100% dann kommt das Kleine Fenster zum Bestätigen, man drückt beenden und die leeren Verzeichnisse und Verknüpfungen werden erstellt. Einige Bekannte und Leute in der Gilde haben auch das Problem.


----------



## HeLLStaR (2. April 2008)

Heute wieder probiert, gleiches Ergebnis.


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2008)

HeLLStaR schrieb:


> Heute wieder probiert, gleiches Ergebnis.



1. Welches Betriebssystem hast du? (Windows XX, XXBit, ServicePack X)
2. In welches Verzeichnis versuchst du BLASC zu installieren?


----------



## HeLLStaR (2. April 2008)

1) Windows XP 32bit SP3 v3264
2) c:\Programme\Blasc bzw. dass was die Blasc Install angibt.


----------



## Akenia (4. April 2008)

Habe mittlerweile dasselbe Problem, habe Blasc erst deinstalliert und wollte es dann neu installieren um das Problem mit dem Char übertragen vielleicht zu beheben.

Habe Windows Vista 32Bit
und installiert habe ich es auch wo der installer es vorgibt, hab sogar versucht auf die 2te Festplatte zu installieren aber selbes Ergebnis.
Gibts vielleicht ne ältere Version zum Download?


----------



## Akenia (6. April 2008)

/push


----------



## gOOvER (8. April 2008)

Schaut mal in das temp Verzeichnis, das Blasc anlegt. Ich wette, das während der Installation nicht alles runtergeladen wird. Versucht mal den Inhalt dieses Ordners zu löschen und dann nochmal Install starten und dann wenn es mal kurz hängt nicht auf Abbrechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeLLStaR (13. April 2008)

Hmm, runterladen tut er laut Fortschrittsanzeige....Temp Verzeichniss gelöscht...neu installiert. Gleiches Problem. Es hängt nicht, kommt kein Abbrechen....


----------



## gOOvER (13. April 2008)

Fortschrittsanzeige und tatsächlich runtergeladene Dateien sind zwei Sachen. Schau mal im /temp Verzeichnis, während des downloads, ob und welche Dateinen angelegt werden.


----------



## HeLLStaR (30. April 2008)

Heut nochmals versucht.

Im Temp Verzeichniss wird im Ordner Buffed angelegt (nach Balken Gesamt 100%):

Blasc.exe.part.zp  0 kb
Blasc_setup.lan    9 kb
BlascLoader.exe   1492 kb
sqlite3.dll             320 kb
und diverse xxx.xml.part bzw xxx.part.zip die während dem download verschwinden und durch andere ersetzt werden. 0kb
Die Fortschrittsanzeige läuft gute 15 Minuten. Firewall ist nicht am laufen gewesen und Router alle Ports geöffnet.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (2. Mai 2008)

/push

das selbe bei mir.
winxp 32bit sp3


----------



## HeLLStaR (4. Mai 2008)

Schade schade, ich gebs auf. Nutze es nichtmehr nun leider und Update per Hand die Addons. Außer es findet sich doch mal nen Lösungsweg. Hab zwar eine 2 Linke Hände was PC betrifft, aber der Fehler is mir doch zu hoch.


----------



## gOOvER (5. Mai 2008)

Bei 1000den anderen Usern geht es ohne Probleme. Evtl. kann Buffed das Problem erstmal so beheben, das ein komplettes Paket zum installieren bereitgestellt wird, ohne das was runtergeladen werden muss.


----------



## HeLLStaR (5. Mai 2008)

Jo, des wär ggf mal ne Idee. Klar gehts bei anderen, ist wie alles in der Welt, ein Paar hauts nicht hin :-)


----------



## Teal (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!
Sorry, wenn ich diesen alten Thread nochmal hochhole, aber genau das selbe Problem habe ich nun auch. Vielleicht gibt es hier ja inzwischen schon eine Lösung.

Hatte BLASC installiert und es dann nach Beendigung meines WoW-Abos samt WoW deinstalliert. Da ich nun WAR spiele, würde ich gerne wieder die BLASC-Funktionen nutzen können. Leider kriege ich nach der Installation auch nur die leeren Ordner, ohne irgendwelche Dateien. Betriebsystem ist Win XP Pro mit SP3. TEMP-Ordner hab ich auch schon mehrmals geleert und es dann erneut versucht. Sowohl unter C:\Programme als auch auf einer anderen Partition leider das selbe Ergebnis Das Setup läuft auch komplett bis zu 100% durch, aber eben ohne Dateien zu hinterlassen. Lediglich beim Connectiontest kriege ich folgende Meldung:



> <<< HTTP STATUS hsDisconnecting: Disconnecting.
> >>> HTTP OnDisConnected
> <<< HTTP STATUS hsDisconnected: Disconnected.
> <<< HTTP STATUS hsResolving: Resolving hostname www.buffed.de.
> ...


Kann es daran liegen? In der Softwarefirewall hab ich den BLASC-Loader schon eingetragen und diese auch schon komplett ausgeschaltet. Leider keine Veränderung. Ports sollten auch so weit alle im Router freigeschaltet sein... (da reicht ja normal der Port 21, oder?)

Weiss hier zufällig wer eine Lösung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alternativ würde mir schon das Warhammer-Addon reichen, dann muss ich halt immer alles von Hand updaten...

Danke und Gruß,
Teal

/edit:
BLASC-Regeinträge von Hand gecleart, nun kommt beim Abschluss der Installation folgende Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit2:
Hab mir die fehlende DLL sowie die sqlite3.dll, welche ebenfalls gefehlt hat bei DLL-Files geladen und ins Buffed-Verzeichnis gepackt - scheint nun zu funktionieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberon2002 (6. Oktober 2008)

habs hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für alle mit einer Fritzbox kann ich Abhilfe schaffen...

1. geht auf eure Fritzbox (in die Adresszeile eures Browsers "fritz.box" eingeben)
2. geht dort auf eure Portfreigaben und erstellt eine neue Portfreigabe
3. klickt bei der neu erstellung "Exposed Host" an (!!! ACHTUNG euer Rechner ist jetzt ungeschützt im Internet sichtbar!!!)
4. klicht auf "Übernehmen"
5. wartet einen kleinen Moment bis der Router euere Einstellungen übernommen hat und startet dann die Instalationsroutine von Blasc
6. nun sollte er die Dateien alle selbständig herrunterladen, zumindest hat es bei mir geklappt

zusätzlich hatte ich noch meine Softwarefirewall deaktiviert, ich weiss nicht ob ihr das auch machen müsst...
probiert es aus ich wünsche euch viel erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr könnt ja mal posten obs es geklappt hat...

!!! Vergesst nicht nach der Beendigung der Installation die "Exposed Host Portfreigabe" im Router wider zu löschen sonst habt ihr keinerlei Hardwarefirewall zwischen euch und dem Internet!!!

MfG cyberon2002


----------



## Teal (8. Oktober 2008)

cyberon2002 schrieb:


> habs hinbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nachdem mein BLASC sich nun installieren lies ist es beim Updaten aber immer abgeschmiert. Durch diesen "Trick" hats aber geklappt. Danke für den Hinweis. Einfach die FW kurz aus zu machen... Daran hab ich mal gar nicht gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Komischerweise hatte ich aber Port 21, 80 sowie 8080 freigegeben... Naja was solls - es geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

